#ubuntu-in 2017-05-29
<notadeveloper> hi
#ubuntu-in 2017-05-31
<emma> does anyone here speak Hindi?
#ubuntu-in 2017-06-03
<adesai_> Hi guys
<adesai_> Could you help me with the issue I'm having?
<adesai_> After upgrading Linux kernel from 4.4 to 4.12, I cannot see the option to enable WiFi. iwconfig shows no wireless extension.
#ubuntu-in 2018-06-02
<Ubuntu> Hello
<Guest19808> Okk
<Guest19808> How to install snap app in Ubuntu
#ubuntu-in 2018-06-03
<sonu_nk> ello]
<sonu_nk> hi any one knows about status 10
<sonu_nk>  error ?
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-31
<pavlushka> are o samba, kitne aadmi the?
